# Shooting Uphill



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Uphill shots are a real challenge for me. I truly dread them. 

I've heard some suggestions like opening your stance slightly. Any other ideas/tips you have when executing these shots?


----------



## voxito (Apr 16, 2006)

1. have your third and second axis set correctly

2. bend at the waist, do not just pick your bow arm up; if you only pick your bow arm up it changes shoulder geometry, shortens draw/makes your anchor further back(release hand must be closer to ear), and will make you heel your grip

3.take the necessary yardage off for the given angle

4. after these have been taken care of, shoot a shot as you would normally


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Jerry...uphill shooting, and by uphill I don't mean a couple degrees.....can be tricky, frustrating and down right nasty.:embara:

But it isn't has complicated as it seems....

Now you know and I know and everyone else knows....I am no Hinky Dinky:wink: 

What I do is draw level like the target is on flat ground....then bend at the waist to acquire the target keeping my bow arm and shoulders in line as if I was still shooting that flat target I first drew back on. 

Now what I have noticed is that MOST PEOPLE when shooting up and down hill DO NOT actually bend at the waist. They tilt their upper body which kind of feels like they are bending...but this isn't correct. You can get by with it but you will find it much easier to do once you learn to actually bend at the waist. The key is in the shoulders and arms...they must remain on the same plane or you are tilting...

To do this correctly you may also have to shift the weight on your hips/feet forward or backward a little to maintain stability depending on the angle. I also notice when shooting these shots that I have to make sure that I am not leaning forward (over my toes) this is what I usually fight. 

I figured this out last summer...that I wasn't really bending. :embara: Every since then I have not had any problems shooting up or down hill what so ever...

This is one of those things that can be much easier to explain face to face....you are gonna need to come to Va to shoot some hills:wink:


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Shooting Up Hill*

BH's comments are good. I have best success with drawing level and bending at the waist. Another important thing is make sure you keep your drawing arm elbow up. The tendancy is to let it drop on an uphill shot. Just as an interesting side comment. I have had the pleasure of shooting some field with Dougie Williams and Jimmy Butts (2 of the best Field Shooters in the country). I asked both of them about drawing level and bending at the waist for uphills and BOTH of these guys said they draw straight back from the dot. I watched them both shoot and they definitely shoot that way. Maybe they aim under the spot to compensate. Go figure.
Jbird


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

> Maybe they aim under the spot to compensate.


Not sure I quite understand this statement? I know both cut their sight settings and then aim dead on.

Sounds though like I prep for an uphill (or downhill) similarly to Dougie and Jimmy. I do bend at the waist, however, I do that as part of the pre-shot sequence. i.e. I bend at the waist, then draw back as I would normally on flat ground so that I'm coming down into the spot just like I would on flat ground. Just feels more naturally to me than drawing flat and then having to consciously bend at the waist until I acquire the target. Seems like too much wasted time to me at full draw before starting the shot sequence to draw flat and then bend. I suspect Doug and Jimmy both do similar and I know several others who also bend first, then draw back to anchor and shoot just as if the target was on flat ground, with the sight cut of course.

Draw really needs to be set correctly, i.e. not too long, imo in order to get this to work. If your draw length is too long it will only feel even longer on an uphill shot and could be very tough to get the release to go off with any feeling of back tension.

Few thoughts to add..................

>>---------->


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> This is one of those things that can be much easier to explain face to face....you are gonna need to come to Va to shoot some hills:wink:


Yep. Part of my problem is the club I belong to does not have any tough up-hill shots. Makes it kinda tough to practice.  The pictures you had of Belvoir a few weeks ago showed some pretty challenging targets. No wonder the 'Hill that Billy Built' doesn't bother you. :wink:

Thanks for the tips and suggestions...all of you.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> Yep. Part of my problem is the club I belong to does not have any tough up-hill shots. Makes it kinda tough to practice.  The pictures you had of Belvoir a few weeks ago showed some pretty challenging targets. No wonder the 'Hill that Billy Built' doesn't bother you. :wink:
> 
> Thanks for the tips and suggestions...all of you.


I wouldn't go as far to say that the Hill Billy Built doesn't bother me....but it isn't as bad for me as it is for most that don't shoot there on a regular basis.

But the pics I took don't do that little course justice IMO....I think if we took the toughest targets from Belvoir and mixed them with the Billy Hill that would be one of the toughest courses in the country....


----------



## lambert (Jan 10, 2007)

hi fellows
just wondering, what is steep for you??? I live near the black forrest in Germany, we do have some shots at 66 yards, you have to set the sight at 42 to hit the spot. Is this what you are talking about???


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

lambert said:


> hi fellows
> just wondering, what is steep for you??? I live near the black forrest in Germany, we do have some shots at 66 yards, you have to set the sight at 42 to hit the spot. Is this what you are talking about???



That isn't steep.....:nono:






that is ridiculous I would get a big fat ZERO on that one


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*CHPro*

Good comments. I didn't literally mean aim low I was just speculating that they might be compensating by where they aim. I will have to pay attention
the next time I shoot with those guys. They may very well be bending at the waste before they draw. When we were talking about shooting radical uphills neither one of them mentioned that and said they draw straight back from the dot like they do on flat ground. Dougie even mentioned that he had tried the bending at the waist deal and it didn't work out for him. He is the one who told me how important it is to keep your draw elbow up on steep uphills. I think I'll give him a call tomorrow and get him to elaborate on steep uphills. I don't know how this impacts on this situation but both of these guys shoot around 270 fps on their field rigs.
Jbird


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Lambert*

24 yard cut at 66 yards! What is the angle on that shot in degrees. You must be shooting straight up. LOL
Jbird


----------



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

> I bend at the waist, then draw back as I would normally on flat ground so that I'm coming down into the spot just like I would on flat ground. Just feels more naturally to me than drawing flat and then having to consciously bend at the waist until I acquire the target.



This is golden right here. Listen to what Jeff says. Coming up on the target on an uphill shot puts the wrong muscles into play and makes it hard to relax.

Fix your form and your drawlength and do what he says.

That is how I do it. No matter how much uphill it is, I bend first and get set and draw so I come down on the target. Exactly how I do it on flat ground. It is important to shoot the same shot and form no matter the angle. This keeps my shoulders relaxed and down and lets me shoot the shot correctly. If you move up on the target after you draw, you have to really watch that you don't hunch up. 

It isn't that difficult, but you need good form and your bow has to fit and you have to PRACTICE doing it as much as anything else you do. Shooting up or down hill isn't a novelty thing in field, it is normal, so you have to practice those shots. Can't be confident about making those shots if you hardly ever shoot them.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Swami*

I hear you and I intend to try this on a very tough 45 yard walk up on our local course. I also prefer coming down to the target. Interesting watching Jamie Van Natta shoot off at Darrington. She draws below the target and comes up to the spot on every shot. If I did that I wouldn't get past 6 o'clock on half the shots. LOL


----------



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

Jbird said:


> I hear you and I intend to try this on a very tough 45 yard walk up on our local course. I also prefer coming down to the target. Interesting watching Jamie Van Natta shoot off at Darrington. She draws below the target and comes up to the spot on every shot. If I did that I wouldn't get past 6 o'clock on half the shots. LOL



She doesn't hunch up though. She keeps her front and back shoulder down very well.

Just know that if you bend first so you are at a steeper angle than the shot calls for and then move down after you reach anchor, it is so much easier to shoot. You really do relax better and will be steadier. It seems easier as you move down and then you will lock on that dot just like on flat ground.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

The Swami said:


> She doesn't hunch up though. She keeps her front and back shoulder down very well.
> 
> Just know that if you bend first so you are at a steeper angle than the shot calls for and then move down after you reach anchor, it is so much easier to shoot. You really do relax better and will be steadier. It seems easier as you move down and then you will lock on that dot just like on flat ground.


I had asked Jaime about coming up from the bottom of the target and was told it helped her keep her bow shoulder down and consistent!


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

I am sure glad someone else has made the statement that a DL that is too long will feel longer on an uphill shot!! It definitely moves your anchor and it does the same on a downhill shot just in reverse!! It makes the DL seem too short!! I made this comment a few weeks ago and had someone tell me I was wrong and had no idea what I was talking about! OH well! It's good info from CHPro!! 




CHPro said:


> Not sure I quite understand this statement? I know both cut their sight settings and then aim dead on.
> 
> Sounds though like I prep for an uphill (or downhill) similarly to Dougie and Jimmy. I do bend at the waist, however, I do that as part of the pre-shot sequence. i.e. I bend at the waist, then draw back as I would normally on flat ground so that I'm coming down into the spot just like I would on flat ground. Just feels more naturally to me than drawing flat and then having to consciously bend at the waist until I acquire the target. Seems like too much wasted time to me at full draw before starting the shot sequence to draw flat and then bend. I suspect Doug and Jimmy both do similar and I know several others who also bend first, then draw back to anchor and shoot just as if the target was on flat ground, with the sight cut of course.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

The Swami said:


> It isn't that difficult, but you need good form and your bow has to fit and you have to PRACTICE doing it as much as anything else you do. Shooting up or down hill isn't a novelty thing in field, it is normal, so you have to practice those shots. Can't be confident about making those shots if you hardly ever shoot them.


That's the big thing. Too many people (myself included) practice on a nice, level range and then have no idea what to do on the occasional uphill/downhill shot they come across on a field course.

There aren't a lot of serious angled shots on the courses in my area, but on the few targets that are more severe, I never see people spending any time on them other than when moving through the course.

It's not too hard to find a downhill shot to try - treestands, the roof of your house make good practice spots. The distance doesn't have to be long, just practice the angle. But uphill is tough to find a safe place to shoot a lot. I guess you could hang a target in a tree on a pulley...


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

NEVADAPRO said:


> I am sure glad someone else has made the statement that a DL that is too long will feel longer on an uphill shot!! It definitely moves your anchor and it does the same on a downhill shot just in reverse!! It makes the DL seem too short!! I made this comment a few weeks ago and had someone tell me I was wrong and had no idea what I was talking about! OH well! It's good info from CHPro!!


hush.... you just let pro secret # 9,876 out of the bag.... :wink: 

It don't matter much how you do it, but it's best to keep your "T" form when shootin' up or down hill... or for that matter anytime the target is above or below shoulder high.... even indoors


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

JAVI said:


> hush.... you just let pro secret # 9,876 out of the bag.... :wink:
> 
> It don't matter much how you do it, but it's best to keep your "T" form when shootin' up or down hill... or for that matter anytime the target is above or below shoulder high.... even indoors


Javi I am gonna have to turn PRO  Just so I can get all the extra tips that I am missing....:wink: 

Will you be my sponsor

and people wonder why I do that indoors:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Jerry here is an article that I posted awhile back...it's in the sticky above

by the way we need some more articles in that thread:wink:

Shooting Up & Down


----------



## DRFrance (Feb 4, 2006)

*general rule of thumb - hips into the hill*

taking off a little on the yardage can be ok depending on the distance and shot angle.

a good general rule of thumb is to "push your hips into the hill" to help keep good form and balance for your shooting uphill or downhill. should become rather easy with a little practice to get your confidence back.

hope this helps you.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Jerry here is an article that I posted awhile back...it's in the sticky above
> 
> by the way we need some more articles in that thread:wink:
> 
> Shooting Up & Down


Thanks for the link Hornet. :thumbs_up

Holy crapt!!! Take a gander at the first page. Now *THAT* is a downhill shot!


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Why are you worried about shooting on uphill shots.....We can't even get you to come out on flat courses. :wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Rattleman said:


> Why are you worried about shooting on uphill shots.....We can't even get you to come out on flat courses. :wink:


:chortle: :zip:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Rattleman said:


> Why are you worried about shooting on uphill shots.....We can't even get you to come out on flat courses. :wink:


Blah, blah, blah...... Yeah, I passed up shooting on your flat course last weekend for the uphill, sidehill, billy goat standing one at HB yesterday. Just shows ya how smart I am!  Good shooting with you Ed.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

mdbowhunter said:


> Blah, blah, blah...... Yeah, I passed up shooting on your flat course last weekend for the uphill, sidehill, billy goat standing one at HB yesterday. Just shows ya how smart I am!  Good shooting with you Ed.



Know one ever accused you of being the sharpest knife in the drawer.:wink:
I had a great time yesterday. See you nest week at the Charity shoot (if you get back in time from your trip.) Ed


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Rattleman said:


> Know one ever accused you of being the sharpest knife in the drawer.:wink:
> I had a great time yesterday. See you nest week at the Charity shoot (if you get back in time from your trip.) Ed


Good thing! 

Nope, won't be back in time for the Charity Shoot. I'll still be riding a boat in the Gulf of Mexico...and it won't be a cruise ship!


----------

